# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  نام کوکی در وردپرس(فوریه)

## ali_fyz

چطور میشه نام کوکی بعد از ورود کاربر در وردپرس را گرفت؟
من هر طور که گرفتم اول اسم کوکی رو میاره بعدش کلی چرتوپرت میاره. کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------

